# Reclaim Unit



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi All,

We have a precast concrete ceiling scheduled for middle of July. Pressure wash and paint. Its inside a food processing facility, about 20' high. Some areas are peeling and chipping pretty bad, and some aren't. Naturally, with normal pressure washing we are going to have a decent amount of cleaning up once we're done pressure washing. 

Im looking for ideas/recommendations for a smallish (12-14") surface cleaner that I can mount on my wand, with a reclaim vacuum attached. I don't really care to recycle the water, it just would be nice to have the paint chips vacuumed up into the hose, as we go. That way there would be minimal cleanup on the floor. Also, if the vacuum was strong enough, it may lessen the physical burden of holding it overhead. Ideally, something with enough suction that could almost stick to the ceiling by itself.

TIA


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

There's a member here on PT who knows as much as anybody when it comes to reclaim units. Contact Jerry McMillan. I think his member name is siroccojerry.


----------

